# install 8.0 => sshd reject no local connection



## nORKy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, 
I installed 8.0. I don't change any configuration
Ssh localhost works, but not from others networks : PAM authentification error access user xxx from X.X.X.X

any idea ??

thanks you


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrong password and/or wrong username.


----------



## nORKy (Apr 26, 2010)

no, ssh user@localhost works fine


----------

